# كيفية شاء معدات وماكينات خاصة بورشة sheet metal working



## ابو محمود (30 مايو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع بصراحه مش جديد بس انا طلب منى منذ فترة وضع مواصفات لبعض الماكينات والموضوع دة خد منى وقت مش بسيط مش مهم ليه يمكن قدرات شخصيه
بس لاقيت فيه استفادة وانا وقعت فى اخطاء وحبيت انقل لكم الصورة 
نبداء بالمقصات shearing machine
اولا : لتوصيف اى معدة لازم تعرف انت عايز منها ايه يعنى الشغل الحالى الى عندك وتوقعات الشغل خلال فترة زمنيه لاتقل عن 5 سنوات (المحسوب عليها الاهلاك) مثلا طول الالواح وعرضها وسمكها
فئة المعدن المستخدم (خواصة الميكانيكيه)grade 
وزن المعدن علشان عمليات المناوله على الماكينه ووجود وسائل مساعدة فى الماكينه نفسها
طاقة وحجم العمل الموجود بالورشه
دقه وجودة الشغل المطلوب
وبعد كدة تبداء فى وضع المواصفه
مثلا انت عندك ابعاد الالواح 3*1,5 متر وسماكة 5مم
تشوف ابعاد اكبر قطعيه عندك قد ايه فمثلا لوكانت 500 مم 
يبقى انت هتطلب مقص ابعاده
3 م دة طول القطع (blades) السلاح القاطع
60 سم ودة عمق الفجوة (gap created in two uprights) ودة عشان ابعاد اكبر قطعيه
السمك بقى على حسب المعدن الى انت هتستخدمه مثلا لو صلب)steel grade 355) يبقى انت هتطلب على اساس ان سمك القطع 8 مم
الاجزاء الى بتبقى مخفيه ومش فى بالك
الفولتيه الى هيشتغل عليها المقص ودى انت الى تحددها على حسب المكان الى انت فيه
ابعاد المقص ووزنه عشان عمليات التحميل والتركيب ووضعه والمساحه الى انت هتخصصها له داخل الورشه
المقص لو هيدروليك دورة الزيت وتبريدها وخاصة لوانت فى بلد حار والمقص محمل طول اليوم
طول السلاح وعدد القطع المكون منها (blade segments)
اهميتها عشان عمليه اعادة الشحذ (re sharpness) لو لقيت ماكينه تجليخ بطول 3متر هيبقى عندك مشاكل تانيه فى عمليات الفك والتركيب واحتمال التعرض للتلف فى مثل هذة الاطوال اكبر عشان كدة يفضل ان يكون اكبر طول للقطعه فى حدود متر
الback gauge ودى بقى مهمه جد
لو عندك الشغل كتير ودقيق يبقى لازم تكون motorized ولازم توصفها هى كمان 
المسافه الخلفيه الى هتتحركها تكون كام 1متر ولا اكتروهى ممكن تزيد نصف متر كمان
الفتيل المقلووظ الى راكبه عليه (power screw or ball screw)
وكله بتمنه والجودة تفرق
درجه الميل الى ممكن يحققهالك
وطبعا متنساش بعض الملحقات الى هى على سبيل امثال منقله لضبط بعض الزوايا للمشغولات الصغيرة
مسطرة اماميه تستخدم كسندو (as front gauge)
وانا بصراحة خايف انى اكون نسيت حاجه بس لو افتكرت اى شئ ان شاء الله هاضيفه
وانا موجود للرد على استفسار
والمرة القادمة باذن الله سوف اتحدث عن المكابس اللا مركزيه او التنايه الى هيكون جاهز
وممكن تشوف بعض الكتالوجات والموصفات فى المرفق
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو محمود (30 مايو 2009)

انا كدة زعلان حد يرد ياملتقى
ياشباب
يامهندسين
لو الموضوع مش عاجبكم قولو مش مشكله


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

ودلوقتى نتكلم عن التنايات press brakes او bending machine 
وقبل مااتكلم عنها نقول ان الادوات المستخدمه على التنايات مهمه جدا واهم من التنايه نفسها
ونبذة عن هذة الادوات ال tools
1- v blocks 90 degrees 
2- goose neck
3-rotary bending tools
4-air gap tools
وكل واحدة منهم ليها استخدام وشغل مختلف
وادركت الصباح وهاكلمكم بكرة بعد مارتاح


----------



## محمد نجاح الشبراوى (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم اديك
ان الله وملائكته حتى الحيتان فى البحار ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

محمد نجاح الشبراوى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تسلم اديك
> ان الله وملائكته حتى الحيتان فى البحار ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير


شكرا لمرورك اخ محمد نجاح


----------



## ابو محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

اسف اخوانى على التاخير بس مشغول شويه
ودى صور لل tools الخاصه بالتنايات 
وهاشرحها لكم فى اقرب فرصه
ممكن بكرة


----------



## ابو محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

المرفقات هنا
نسيتها فى الرد السابق


----------



## FAAWZI (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هي معتلومات قيمة والله بجازبك


----------



## دكتور في الهندسة (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الموضوع


----------



## ابو محمود (8 يونيو 2009)

الاخ فوزى شكرا على الدعوة الحلوة ولك مثلها اوعشرة اضعافها ان شاء الله
الاخ دكتور فى الهندسه شكرا على المرور


----------



## ودبيلا (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابو محمود (25 يونيو 2009)

دلوقتى انا ممكن اشرح الtools الى تم اضافتها سابقا
هنلاقى مثلا ال v- blockودة موجود فى معظم التنايات والى بتشتغل فى تخانات صاج حتى 10 او 14مم
وممكن تلاقى v- die لوحدها من غير متكون مع مجموعه ولو حجمها كبير المسافه التى تعبر عن عرض ال v فدة معناة انها بتعمل حتى تخانات كبيرة وبحسبه بسيطه ممكن تقسم عرض ال v على 8 او 10 وبكدة تحصل على التخانه او العكس انت عاندك سمك المعدن وعايز تعر ف الtool المناسبه وازاى تختارها تقوم بالخطوة السابقه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انك سوف تقوم بضر التخانه فى 8 او 10 وبكدة تحصل على V مناسب للمشغوله المطلوبه
الرقم 8 و10 هى ارقام تم الحصول عليها من تجارب عمليه وجداول لماكينات وهى قيم مجربه ونتائجها اكيدة
وبيدخل فيها عدة متغيرات منها ال tonage capacity للتنايه والyield strength للمعدن 
وفى بعض المعادن يستخدم لها die مصنوعه من اللدائن ودة علشان جودة السطح
لانه فى بعض الشغلات بيطلب لها سطح لامع بدون خدوش
وده باين فى المرفقات السابقة
وهناك مايسمى الopen die
ودى بقى حكايه لانها بتشتغل من تخانات متوسطه الى تخانات عاليه جدا
يعنى مثلا من 10 مم الى 45 مم وممكن اكثر على حسب قدرة الماكينه
وهناك مايسمى special toolوهى لانتاج منتج من مرة واحدة وستجدونها فى المرفقات
وهناك تول لانتاج المواسير
واعمدة الانارة المسلوبه بشكل مستدير
وكذلك عمل الدسر والخ
والمرة القادمه ان شاء الله حاحاول اجيب فيديو لبعض المشغولات والتنايات
انتظرونا


----------



## temo10150 (19 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس ابو محمود

طالت الغيبة.. 


> والمرة القادمه ان شاء الله حاحاول اجيب فيديو لبعض المشغولات والتنايات
> انتظرونا


 
جهد مشكور .. وعمل قيم.. 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## ALAQAL (8 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع سعادة المهندس أسأل الله ان لا يحرمك الأجر

وفقت للخير دائماً


----------



## ghammas (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خي ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
بس يا ريت توضح طرق تثبيت الماكينات علي الارض من حيث الصبة الخرسانيه


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا ابو محمود

بصراحة انا افكر بشراء Hydraulic press

بسعة 200 طن والموضوع اخذ مني وقت كثير

خاصة ان الاعمال التي استخدمها كلها في الـSheet metal applications


----------

